# JT at work.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

You know you want to. 
http://www.top10virals.com/viralvideos/he-just-snaps.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's pretty close


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I can relate to that.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That brought a smile to my face. Very funny.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good one Skullboy!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Our company's hq is in Cincy with six people in a cube. Sneeze and 5 people say "bless you". They all wish they could do that.


----------

